# Anyone know the year on this?



## Jason85 (May 8, 2020)

Looking for A year/mske. Thanks you folks have been lots of help so far.




Sent from my G60 using Tapatalk


----------



## fordmike65 (May 8, 2020)

Possibly Murray built? Can we see a pic of the whole bike?


----------



## Jason85 (May 8, 2020)

My garage has bad lighting.





Sent from my G60 using Tapatalk


----------

